# whosalerhinestone.org



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone purchased from this site before? The rhinestones are extreeeeeemly cheap!!! .20 per gross


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Prices do look good, but sorry, don't know anything about them


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Just make sure you're getting good stones, because nowhere on the site (I'm assuming wholesalerhinestones.org) does it mention the grade or country of manufacture of the rhinestones. You definitely don't want to use Chinese stones, and they might sell those since they don't mention what type they are.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll contact them and try to get some samples. I'm not too optimistic though. I'm still gonna order from shine art, just to be on the safe side, but they may be a good back up if the stones are decent, but I highly doubt it at that price. But, you never know. keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

One thing for sure, they dure do have ugly transfers!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I saw this post so I placed an order. I am almost positive that the stones are Korean, the look just like the stones I have. the look clean, no glue on the sides, good colors, good shape. the ones that are the same colors of what i have, topaz in particular is not quite the same color, but that may be just the way it is. the glue is gray on all 5 colors I ordered.

I also ordered 5 ft of tape, why not, and it is the heavier tape I prefer.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

going to add to my above post: I am about to go press these stones. I am using the word Love with one color for each letter. when brushing, there was a lot of picking AND the blue on the L looks like the colors are inconsistant. I will post a icture when I am done.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, they're not so bad after all? I guess I'll order a few. Also, the site is listed wrong it is WHOLESALE RHINESTONES In case anyone was trying to look.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Seriously, finding a good supplier is like find a needle in a hay stack. I have had my experiences where I have shelled out my hard earned money and have gotten crap. I have now learned my lesson. Be careful in trying something new. Sometimes it is better to be overly skeptical. Having a souce like the T-shirt Forum can help deter you away from the crap that has plagued the worldwide web.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

RC, I hear you. I pesonally am having trouble figuring how stones are graded. it seems to be some well kept secret. and just because it says Korean, does not mean it i a top grade.

I did order from them (20 with shipping), they emailed, sent shipping info etc. the tape was expencive. it seems like the super hold stuff. If I was shipping out transfers I would concider it sice the tae was so thick. the stones YES super cheap, a little inconsistant in color AND I had to pick though them. the other places I get my stones, they are more expencive but no picking. it is always a choice.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the information ... I do pay more for my stones, but I know they are consistent and adhere very well. I looked at their website and there was no description at all other than color and size about the stones. If they are high quality, they would probably mention it. I'm all for a good deal, but quality is more important to me.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, do you think it would be ok to order only chrystal colored stones? When you say inconsistant, do you mean in color only, or in shape and glue? I can't go through the headache of picking stones. The color wouldn't really bother me, but the glue would drive me crazy!!

I'm about to place an order with shineartusa and colors from specialty-graphics.com since I'm ordering sticky flock from them anyway and need stones. I'm just wandering if I should not get their stones and just pay another shipping bill and just get the pellosa from shine-art, since the pricing is about the same. I wonder if there is a huge difference in quality from the two sites.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

there were some odd shapped stones for sure.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks.
I received my order from shineartusa today. The stones are beautiful, especially the pelllosa, she said the new ones for just a tad bit more call premium pellosa were better. I don't know what the regular ones look like, but these look like swaroski. The crystal comes in premium, not the other colors.
Now I think they must have accidently sent me economy rhinestuds (octogons). The were really ugly. Very dull, almost rusted looking. I'm sending them back. I got the wrong size anyway, should have gotten 4mm instead of 3mm. Unfortunately they make you buy a minimum of 500 gross, so I couldn't even order a small amount to sample. Hopefully the new ones they send me will be of better quality. 

Anyone else order studs from them?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> Ok, thanks.
> I received my order from shineartusa today. The stones are beautiful, especially the pelllosa, she said the new ones for just a tad bit more call premium pellosa were better. I don't know what the regular ones look like, but these look like swaroski. The crystal comes in premium, not the other colors.
> Now I think they must have accidently sent me economy rhinestuds (octogons). The were really ugly. Very dull, almost rusted looking. I'm sending them back. I got the wrong size anyway, should have gotten 4mm instead of 3mm. Unfortunately they make you buy a minimum of 500 gross, so I couldn't even order a small amount to sample. Hopefully the new ones they send me will be of better quality.
> 
> Anyone else order studs from them?


I have not purchased their rhinestuds but I buy their rhinestone all of the time. They do allow you to purchase 1/2 (250 gross) or 1/4 bags (125 gross) but will charge you a $5.00 split bag fee. You may want to ask them about that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> So, do you think it would be ok to order only chrystal colored stones? When you say inconsistant, do you mean in color only, or in shape and glue? I can't go through the headache of picking stones. The color wouldn't really bother me, but the glue would drive me crazy!!
> 
> I'm about to place an order with shineartusa and colors from specialty-graphics.com since I'm ordering sticky flock from them anyway and need stones. I'm just wandering if I should not get their stones and just pay another shipping bill and just get the pellosa from shine-art, since the pricing is about the same. I wonder if there is a huge difference in quality from the two sites.


Pellosa is a machine cut stones, like Dmc machine cut stones,, 
A step up from Korean stones


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, the pellosa are beautiful, they look like swarovski crystals. By the way, they told me I couldn't split the rhinestud bags. Had to purchase the whole 500 gross bag.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> Yes, the pellosa are beautiful, they look like swarovski crystals. By the way, they told me I couldn't split the rhinestud bags. Had to purchase the whole 500 gross bag.


They must only allow split bags for the Rhinestones...sorry about that.


----------

